# Trans fluid change



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just had my trans rebuilt in my f350 this summer and I've snow plowed 100 hours this season. How often does everyone change their trans fluid in their plow trucks??


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Once a year.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

OneBadDodge06;1971685 said:


> Once a year.


Thats what I figured, Id rather spend the money to get it changed and just be safe.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

They've come a long way with improving atf, so unless it gets roasted...I don't worry about it. 

But to each their own. Oil is cheap compared to a rebuild.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Twice a year. Do it in the fall before plowing and in the spring before towing starts. Spring is just a flush and fall is flush and filter.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

What do you mean by "change"? A complete flush or just pan oil and filter?


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

BTW have you thought about installing a deep pan and a 26,000 lb cooler?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually installed a 26roe cooler


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

About once a week.

With as much as mine leaks


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Keeping the trans oil cool is more important than changing it.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John where were you two weeks ago with that message


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

john r;1972465 said:


> Keeping the trans oil cool is more important than changing it.


Mine never gets over 150 even in the middle of summer


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd be cautious about changing ATF too frequently on an older trans. As they wear the metal and other particles end up acting as a type of friction modifier.

You've probably heard a story about someone that changed their 150k old ATF, and then the transmission eats it.

I prefer to set a mileage interval, typically 50k. If you want to change it every 6/12 months, I'd look into Lucas or another additive that comes with some modifier added.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

I have synthetic in my 450 with a aftermarket deep pan and cooler. My needle most the time doesnt even move off 140 degrees. Really the only time the oil gets hot is in 4WD low.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sprag-O;1972526 said:


> I'd be cautious about changing ATF too frequently on an older trans. As they wear the metal and other particles end up acting as a type of friction modifier.
> 
> You've probably heard a story about someone that changed their 150k old ATF, and then the transmission eats it.
> 
> I prefer to set a mileage interval, typically 50k. If you want to change it every 6/12 months, I'd look into Lucas or another additive that comes with some modifier added.


Twice a year has gotten me to 200k so far on a 4r100 behind a 7.3.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

I just remembered on one of our trucks we installed a drain plug in the trans pan. The idea was when the engine oil was changed to do the trans at the same time. That would be good on a stock pan.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Once a year in the fall before plowing season.


----------



## carplowguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Sprag-O;1972526 said:


> I'd be cautious about changing ATF too frequently on an older trans. As they wear the metal and other particles end up acting as a type of friction modifier.
> 
> You've probably heard a story about someone that changed their 150k old ATF, and then the transmission eats it.
> 
> I prefer to set a mileage interval, typically 50k. If you want to change it every 6/12 months, I'd look into Lucas or another additive that comes with some modifier added.


Sorry but I have never bought into this theory... When ATF breaks down it doesn't offer the needed protection & all the dirt in it just gums up the seals cause the drums to not pressure proper, then it will slip...

The reason the myth was created is the quick lube places that change tranny fluid without removing the pan. They power flush the new ATF in thru the cooler lines & it stirs up all the crap they didn't clean out of the pan & circulates it thru the tranny.

If you want to flush your tranny the pan MUST be cleaned first & the filter NEEDS to be replaced.

Changing oil is never a bad thing unless it is done wrong.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

carplowguy;1975575 said:


> If you want to flush your tranny the pan MUST be cleaned first & the filter NEEDS to be replaced.
> 
> Changing oil is never a bad thing unless it is done wrong.


I always have the flush done first, then right to my shop where I can drop the pan and change the filter. I do it this way so the old filter can catch any debris, instead of plugging up a new filter.

Also, I only flush them one time, right after I made the vehicle purchase (I never buy new vehicles). Then a filter and new fluid once a year, whether it needs it or not.


----------



## carplowguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Plowtoy;1975595 said:


> I always have the flush done first, then right to my shop where I can drop the pan and change the filter. I do it this way so the old filter can catch any debris, instead of plugging up a new filter.


The problem is 97% of the debris is in the pan, not the rest of the tranny so I wouldn't be concerned with the small amount you get in the new filter during the flush.

It is pretty easy to flush it yourself by running the cooler line into a bucket till it pumps the torque out. You just need a buddy to start & stop the vehicle well you add fluid & watch the bucket.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Do you mean toque converter or is torque another word for debris that's in the trans?


----------



## carplowguy (Jan 5, 2015)

john r;1976968 said:


> Do you mean toque converter or is torque another word for debris that's in the trans?


Yes I meant torque converter.


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but i hope to get a response as i am having an issue i cannot find another thread.
I did tranny fluid change 30k ago before last plowing season. Since it wasnt too many miles ago I didnt change it this year. We just have a 2' storm and I had to keep stopping and letting tranny temp cool down all too often. It was going over 200 deg when i stopped, and let it get to around 180 deg. If i left it longer it would drop to 150 where it usually is. On highway it runs cooler, around 125 i guess.
I did, however, check the oil before storm and it looked good, smelled good, and felt good too. Should I just flush it again with new filter? I cannot waste all the time again sitting around.

I did a FULL change BTW: dropped pan, changed filter and re-installed pan, then disconnected return line and replace ALL 16 qts. Should I do this again? I thought 30k was a little soon...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It probably has to do with the 2' of snow,
And your driving style...

You could be working her hard.
Let her cool down and take smaller bites.
Aux tranny cooler?

Radiater blocked by snow ice and your plow?
Do you use 1st or do you let it shift on its own?
Always trying to push as much at once as you can?



Hummm why would it be hot?


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

SnoFarmer;2102914 said:


> It probably has to do with the 2' of snow,
> And your driving style...
> 
> You could be working her hard.
> ...


I did not plow ant different than i have in past 5 years with no issues. I dont mean to sound like wise a.. but I know how to plow And I always rest tranny after for 10 min to bring temp down but never has it been this often. I did however upgrade to an 8' super duty from a 7'6" standard BOSS.

I have installed a larger tranny cooler the year i started plowing.
nothing blocked anywhere near or around radiator or cooler and no leaks detected.
I just replaced thermostat, just about to fire it up and test. 
Also, I did notice one of the dual fans (dual electric fan setup) was out. You think it might have to do with cooling on half the radiator?


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think i got it....
I changed the thermostat, new fluid, but i dont think it was necessary. Being it was an issue only when truck was on for while working hard. I noticed only one of my dual electric fans were working, turns out one of the relays was bad. this could also have been problem, not enough cooling power.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Changed my Allison fluid at 50k. Just a simple drain and fill.

At 120k now. Years of towing and plowing. Still looks and smells good,trans never gets of 210ish towing in summer. I gross up to 25,000 with the truck. 

Knock on wood


----------

